# PROM at 22wks - need advice!



## Cinderella

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting here, but my sister was 22wks yesterday and started leaking fluid. She's currently in the EPU, where they confirmed that it was fluid. She had a scan this morning that showed that there is still some fluid around the baby, but it is low. Obviously baby isn't viable yet, so the docs have said that if she goes in to labour they won't intervene. 

We're just not sure what to do at this point. The doctors keep telling her to walk about, even though she loses fluid when she does. She said she gets the impression they want her to go into labour, one doc mentioned letting nature take its course. My sister obviously isn't ready to give up on her baby and is doing everything she can think to keep baby safe for as long as possible. She's trying to drink lots and has put herself on bed rest, she's wearing DVT socks and is on a 10 day course of antibiotics, she's refusing internal exams to minimise infection and using antibiotic wipes on the toilet seats.... we don't know if any of this will help, but we have to try. 

Any advice, medical journals, stories of hope... anything that will help get us to viability (and beyond) this baby has a name, she's already part of the family.. we have to try.


----------



## cupcake23

I can't believe she's been told to walk about! That's horrible care.

I think your sister is doing the best she can, the risk of infection is high but as long as there is fluid there is hope, your sister really needs to be aware of feeling ill/ feverish and any signs of infection. I pray for your sister and her little one x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: what a terrible situation for your sister 

My waters went at 33 weeks and unfortunately we only managed three days before we got an infection and had to deliver. However I have a friend who managed months after her waters went. 

I was told the waters continually regenerate so they won't run out, and for as long as we could avoid infection baby would be completely happy in there. It sounds like your sister is doing everything she can to keep that precious little one safe. The only other thing I was told was to check my temp every room hrs - anything over 37.4 I was to go straight in x


----------



## Maries_s

I can't believe they told your sister that. I was low in amniotic fluid at my 33w6d and was put in bed rest almost immediately. I was taking classes so I didn't want to miss it and also had to take my mom to an appointment the same week that doctor recommended me to stay in bed as long as I can and drink a lot of water. So I ended up in the hospital the same day that I went to my moms appointment. I developed an urine infection and they needed to administrated me antibiotics, that night they gave me medication to stop contractions. After that my OB/GYN ordered me to be in bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy and drinks a lot of water. My water broke at 35w5d.


----------



## Cinderella

Thank you for the replies ladies! It's nice to have the reassurance that she's doing the right thing. She's still on the ward, she's had to be a bit 'difficult' to get what she wants, like having to go and hunt for her antibiotics because the nurses aren't bringing them to her on time and she's changing her pad and sheets as often as she can get away with to try and minimise any chance of infection. 

They're not happy that she won't walk around so have given her an injection to thin her blood, does anyone know if this is safe for baby? I've not read of it happening to others with PPROM. 

She has another scan tomorrow, this is the one where they measure the pockets of fluid, so hopefully we'll get a better picture of what babies chances are. 12 days until viability, it seems so far away!


----------



## sethsmummy

I am absolutely disgusted to hear the way she is being treated! The only reason they tell you to walk around is to bring on labour for goodness sake! She needs to demand to see the head consultant and kick off like she never has before, take things to the board if she has to! 
They should have her on bedrest and she 100% definitely should not be having to look for her own meds! They should be giving them on time for goodness sake! 

My waters went at 32 weeks with my first, turned out it was thankfully just my forewaters and they built back up over the course of a week xx


----------



## Cinderella

Thanks Sethsmummy! My sister is really quite stubborn and not scared to speak out so she's getting what she needs, but it has turned into head butting (figuratively.) Her hospital only has a level 2 NICU, which won't see babies under 27weeks so she gets the impression that they don't really think of viability before that. The consultants call the baby 'it' and refuse to call her a her/she or use her name (the midwives do).

Luckily the consultant from King's (London) is coming up to see my sister tomorrow (a Dr. Singh) so she's going to ask for a transfer. She's still trickling fluid, but babies heart beat is strong and baby is moving about. At 22w3days, we're clinging on hour by hour! Luckily no contractions or infections yet!


----------



## summer2011

I feel for your sister. I pprom'd with both my babies, one at 31 weeks and the other at 32 weeks. I made it another 3 weeks with the first and 2 weeks with the second on hospital bedrest with antibiotics before baby showed signs of distress and was induced. The injection you mentioned sounds like heparin which prevents blood clots while on bedrest. I had it with both of my babies and they are both doing fine.

I hope she gets transferred to a better hospital where she will get the care she needs.


----------



## george83

I have no advice or experience with this but just wanted to send extra love and prayers to your sister, her precious baby and your family. I hope you get good news soon x x


----------



## sethsmummy

How did she get on Hun? I really really hope they are going to transfer her! Xx


----------



## Cinderella

My sister went into labour at 22wks4d and gave birth a few hours later. Baby wasn't breathing when born. My sister is in the bereavement suite at the hospital with baby in a cold cot. 

We're just devastated. We were within touching distance of the 24wks and knowing that we just couldn't get there... feels like a personal failure on our part.

Thank you for all your advice and kind thoughts.


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm so sorry to hear if your Sisters and family's loss &#128532; absolutely devastating. I hope that she manages to create some memories with baby. Point her in the direction of sands of the hospital haven't- there is a fb page too. Much love. Sweet dreams little one x


----------



## george83

I'm so so sorry to hear this, sending lots of love to your whole family. I wish there were the right words to say but I don't know what they are. Fly high precious baby x x x


----------



## sophxx

so sorry to read this.


----------



## Maries_s

I'm so sorry for your sister and family loss. Sending a lot of loves to all your family. :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

Cinderella said:


> My sister went into labour at 22wks4d and gave birth a few hours later. Baby wasn't breathing when born. My sister is in the bereavement suite at the hospital with baby in a cold cot.
> 
> We're just devastated. We were within touching distance of the 24wks and knowing that we just couldn't get there... feels like a personal failure on our part.
> 
> Thank you for all your advice and kind thoughts.

I am so sorry &#128157;


----------



## cupcake23

So sorry, my thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## BSelck24

OH no! I just read your thread and was going to say I delivered my now one year old son at 23 weeks 1 day! So I thought if she could just make it to that! I am so sorry to hear this news! My prayers are with your sister and your family :hugs:


----------

